# Toledo Bend Live Report 2015



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Good Morning to all and before I begin, Happy Easter to everyone. Last year I did a live report and received lots of positive feedback. It was nice to go back and read it later and see pictures and say "Oh yeahhhhh I remember catching those fish, or that killer storm that came through." We have been fishing Toledo Bend for as long as I can remeber as my parents took us long ago. This yr I can pass the torch as we brought my 7 month old son for his 1st trip.

Yslesterday, (Wednesday) myself, Fsther In law, and best friend headed out from Houston at 530pm aftrr work. We arrived by 10pm amd fully unpacked by 11pm. We know there will be rain off and on through Sunday so we wanted to squeeze every bit of fishing in. My wife and son along with mother in law and friend are coming today which is Thursday. The 3 of us set out at midnight to go crappie fishing to our baited hole. There was just 1 problem, the lake was at full pool so our stump we used to tie up to was now 3' under water and nowhere to be found. We used GPS to get us close but had to anchor "close" to the spot. We set up overhead light and then dropped the lights in water to attract minnows. We started fishing by 1am. Within 15 minutes I caught the 1st slab. The bite picked up 1 30am. By 3am we had about 20 big crappie in the box. It was great weather on the lake and not a worry in the world. Full moon, light wind about 65 degrees. We used minnows and ended up catching 27 crappie before we called it quits about 4am. So in 3 hours fishing 27 nice keeper crappie 5 throw backs. There in no min length but these were too small and fish didnt swallow the hook. 

Im up early enjoying coffee and watching guys fish in the cove. My fishing buds said 8am to wake them. Im gonna see if I can catch a nice bass out front.

We plan to bass fish during day then crappie fish again tonight.

We are fishing both the 6 mile area and staying in Mill creek. Well... time to put the coffee down and go catch a fish! I'll post up after lunch. Once I get better service on rhe lake I'll be able to post some pictures.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Herr are a few pictures of crappie last night and this morning before we went bass fishing. Right now the wind is cranking about 20mph out of Southeast. 2 large white bass caught on spinnerbaits @ Texas Island. Gonna find a protected cove and chunk brushhogs and lizards.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Just 1 small largemouth bass we had to throw back. 2 white bass. Now lunch time. Burgers and tator tots. Marinating Ribeyes for tomorrow. Nice breeze and relaxing. Plan on a short nap and fishing 6 mile this evening then crappie fishing at night.
View attachment 2106914


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Man looks like your having a Great time. Thanks for the update. Good luck


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great post, thanks.....great pics also!!!!!!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

We set out this afternoon at 5 pm for evening bass trip. My buddy caught this beauty on a senko. Father in law a nice one on lizard Texas rigged. We did see a 4' allogator. I have pictures but here on the lake where were fishing my service isnt great and its hard to upload pictures. Ill upload more when I can.

Ate dinner and now set up crappie fishing. Wind is pumping but manageable. Been out for 1 hour and half and we have 5 nice crappie. Waiting on the midnight express to come through!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Good times!!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Well last night we arrived at our crappie hole about 10:30pm. Once again with lake at full level we couldnt tie up to our spot and we had to anchor and guesstimate where our structure was. Wind was howling. We didnt get our 1st for 1 hour which is very rare. By 1130 pm we caught our 1st fish and it was a slowwwww bite. We were using minnows set at various depths from 8' to 18'. Fish were in the 10-12' level last night. After 2 hrs of fishing it began to pick up. We called at quits at 2am and in 3.5 hrs ended up with 22 crappie. We did also catch a real nice size 3.5lbs bass on 6 lbs test crappie rod. Put up a great fight. The jigs were black and chartruece roadrunners. The crappie were biting when we left, but slowly. We figured with the wife and fiance coming in town and had already arrived we needed some sleep.

Its a nice morning, but breezy. Heavy rains coming later this afternoon. Going to try and catch some largemouth Bass this morning. Steaks corn and tators going on the pit.

We did drop some crappie brush piles in one of boat stalls Wednesday night. Even if/when it rains we can maybe catch some crappie under the stalls this evening. 

Time to go feed my 7th month old son, grab a coffee, then hit the water.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Is that a can of meister brau, have not drank that since high school, did not think they sold it anymore. We are planning on doing some of that nightlight fishing this year. I have 2 of them that we used to use in saltwater that worked great ( when they worked) came across them the other day looking for some wiring stuff. Great job, those crappie wonderful.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

This morning I was on babsitting duty as I let my best friend take my boat with my wife and his fiance. They had no luck. Highlight of the trip was taking my son on his 1st of many boat rides. He loved it.

Here are photos pf crappie we caught last night, 4' alligator we saw, father in law Bass, Mom & Dad and son Parker, and parker driving the boat. Time to head back to cook up some fried crappie! Sun is out and great weather for now. Rain is headed this way. Plan to crappie fish in boat stalls.

Tight Lines









View attachment 2109322
View attachment 2109330
View attachment 2109338
View attachment 2109346


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

hi


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm headed to the bend in an hour. We are goin to bass fish the south end and hopefully find a big bite. We will prob fish till daylight. If you see a red and gold Stratos come say hello


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great report and pictures!


You never know unless you go


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Well the cold front blew in about 10pm last night. We had rain for about 10 minutes. Once the rain cleared be headed out fishing as there was no wind but we knew it was coming. Only fot to fish for crappie about 1 hour before winds got to crankin about 20 out of the north. We had 6 nice crappie and 4 throwbacks. I wish we could have stayed as the fish were biting but the wind was too much.

Now were enjoying coffee on the porch with sunny, clear skies and a breezy north wind. After we cook up ribeyes on the pit for lunch were gonna go try to find some bass. I think the bass will be a bit deeper. I plan on throwing Carolina rigged with senkos.

May be a tough bite and a bit chilly but the sun feels great. 

Maybe that big female will be ready to eat!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

First off, Happy Easter. We arrived back home to Houston this afternoon after a great trip on Toledo. We did hit some rain and had to change a tire on the boat trailer on the way home. Yesterday evening was awesome. The sun was out, and we set off for a short evening fishing trip. We had my in-laws on the boat and our 7 month old son on board. We took him out in his 1st fishing trip and boy did he bring us good luck!

We caught 4 keeper bass yesterday evening. My wife caught hers on a lizard, buddy caught his on senko and I caught 2 on senko. It was about 30 minutes before it got dark and I felt a solid hit on my worm. I set the hook and it was on! This big female wasn't going to go down easy. She jumped out of water 3 times. I knew she was big and I was nervous as can be. I landed her and she hit the scale at 7.4 lbs! My personal best. My scale batteries were dead so I put her in the livewell to take her back to marina. I weighed her and we went back around corner where I caught her and I released her. She swam off and maybe next year she will be over 8lbs and I can catch her again.... All bass were caught in 6-8' water on watermelon senkos and lizards.

It was awesome having my son on board with Mama, and rest of family and friends. We went back to cabin, cooked the steaks on the pit and watched the final four. Considering yesterday morning had north winds at 25mph I wasn't sure we would catch anything.

Oh and the previous night before we only had 5 keeper crappie in the 1 hr we got to fish before the front blew through and pushed us off the water.

Overall weather was a bit of a challenge, caught some nice bass and crappie, personal best Bass, & had a great time with the family.

Cant wait to go back!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry for the duplicate pictures and pictures sideways. Trying to learn tapatalk.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice catchin on the Bend, congratz! Glad your family had a good time, that's what it's all about!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Awesome Trip!!

Thank You for the cool times w/ family.........always good times!


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

SWAMPUS...I thought you were some big time hunting guide.... or so I was told down in mexico...lol have a good one


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

rustyhook1973 said:


> SWAMPUS...I thought you were some big time hunting guide.... or so I was told down in mexico...lol have a good one


I guess I know you maybe....They say alot about me in Messico...ain't been back since 07'---no plans either.

Axis Rut is a bit away now and I fish with the kidos in my "Off" time.

swamp:texasflag


----------

